
Introducing Jonathan Nadeau, new FSF campaigns intern - Mithrandir
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/jonathan-blog-intro
======
jensnockert
A really wonderful initiative, I really hope he does well.

If such a distribution can help improve accessibility for blind or low-vision
using GNU/Linux I think that will lead to a better platform for everybody in
the end.

------
nightlifelover
Soo this is how the Taliban recruit new people..

~~~
sateesh
Did you even click through the link ? The intern is blind and will work
towards building a "completely free and fully accessible distribution of
GNU/Linux". I don't understand why one need to be so sarcastic about a noble
deed.

~~~
jacis
I can't even make the mental connection between the title/article and this
comment. Not even the racist/hateful mental connection. Am I missing
something?

